# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  MS PowerPoint Unspecified Code Execution Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft PowerPoint*

*Программа:*
Microsoft Office 2000
Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Small Business Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Standard Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Student and Teacher Edition
Microsoft Powerpoint 2003
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Viewer
Microsoft Office XP
Microsoft PowerPoint 2000
Microsoft PowerPoint 2002

*Опасность: Критическая
Наличие эксплоита: Да

Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых строк. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint документа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

www.securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft PowerPoint*
*Программа:* 
Microsoft Office 2000
Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Small Business Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Standard Edition
Microsoft Office 2003 Student and Teacher Edition
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Viewer
Microsoft Office XP
Microsoft PowerPoint 2000
Microsoft PowerPoint 2002
Microsoft Powerpoint 2003 

*Опасность: Высокая 
Наличие эксплоита:* Нет 
*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение использует данные взятые непосредственно из PowerPoint презентации в качестве указателя во время сохранения иди закрытия документа. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и вызвать отказ в обслуживании и, возможно, выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

URL производителя: www.microsoft.com 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

